# Why can't we mix it up in our private boxes?



## Wing Man

I can fully understand not getting into a verbal war of words or insults down here in the forums because it makes the site look bad, but WHY can't we be fully allowed to take up an issue with someone who deserves it _privately_ in their inboxes? It's out of the way so no one else can see how messy it gets, and if that person gets too offended or threatened then simply block those messages from coming in any further, and also place that person on your ignore list on the forums as well.


----------



## larry.gray

There is no reason to become insulting or offensive on the forum. If they are on this side of the line, grow a thicker skin. If they are on the other side, report them.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I guess if you want to fight with someone that badly you can always exchange email addresses


----------



## Wing Man

larry.gray said:


> There is no reason to become insulting or offensive on the forum. If they are on this side of the line, grow a thicker skin. If they are on the other side, report them.


Just like in real life sometimes people get way out of line and need to be dealt with harshly because that's all they respond to, so on here when someone is trolling heavily or trying to ruin a thread then we should be able to privately tell them what we think about them & their comments. Because a lot of times when you report a member nothing ever happens so they just continue on.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Wing Man said:


> Just like in real life sometimes people get way out of line and need to be dealt with harshly because that's all they respond to, so on here when someone is trolling heavily or trying to ruin a thread then we should be able to privately tell them what we think about them & their comments. Because a lot of times when you report a member nothing ever happens so they just continue on.


What makes you think they care though? Why ramp yourself up like that over an anonymous internet idiot? 

I'm personally glad you can report PMs.It keeps people from being able to harass others with their moronic belligerent asshattery.


----------



## Wing Man

ScarletBegonias said:


> What makes you think they care though? Why ramp yourself up like that over an anonymous internet idiot?
> 
> I'm personally glad you can report PMs.It keeps people from being able to harass others with their moronic belligerent asshattery.


I just realized this as of yesterday after putting three more pains in the butt onto my ignore list, that they are now unable to message me from that point on which is a good thing too. :smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray

Wing Man said:


> Just like in real life sometimes people get way out of line and need to be dealt with harshly because that's all they respond to , so on here when someone is trolling heavily or trying to ruin a thread


If they are way out of line, report them.



Wing Man said:


> then we should be able to privately tell them what we think about them & their comments.


If you're respectful then you can. Using insults or profanity isn't allowed. 

At the same time, consider that sending them a PM of that nature also may be giving them the satisfaction they are seeking. Perhaps you don't understand the goal of a troll?



Wing Man said:


> Because a lot of times when you report a member nothing ever happens so they just continue on.


That would not be my experience. Perhaps you're mixing it up with the other person and not making it clear who's a "good guy" and a "bad guy"? 

Also realize that strongly held opinions argued without insults aren't against the rules.


----------



## Wing Man

larry.gray said:


> If they are way out of line, report them.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're respectful then you can. Using insults or profanity isn't allowed.
> 
> At the same time, consider that sending them a PM of that nature also may be giving them the satisfaction they are seeking. Perhaps you don't understand the goal of a troll?
> 
> 
> 
> That would not be my experience. Perhaps you're mixing it up with the other person and not making it clear who's a "good guy" and a "bad guy"?
> 
> Also realize that strongly held opinions argued without insults isn't against the rules.


I guess I have to keep on telling myself this is the internet; because normally in real life at 6'3 and 240 lbs with a bad temper, if I tell someone who's mouthing off or being too over bearing to be quiet and go away - they usually do.


----------



## larry.gray

That just invites all sorts of insults that would be against the forum rules :rofl:

Seriously though: It sounds like you're a bully in real life based on your description. Does that make you proud? Do you feel good about yourself knowing that? You're used to getting your way based on your physical ability to intimidate. When you have only your brain to use, you don't do as well.


----------



## larry.gray

All add further, you remind me a whole lot of Cee Paul. He posted basically the same thing: He never learned to deal with it in real life because he's a big guy and people wouldn't say things IRL that they said to him here.

Don't follow his route - he got the well deserved perma-ban.


----------



## ConanHub

Wing Man said:


> I guess I have to keep on telling myself this is the internet; because normally in real life at 6'3 and 240 lbs with a bad temper, if I tell someone who's mouthing off or being too over bearing to be quiet and go away - they usually do.


You just need to run into more peeps like me.

I am 5'10" and 180 lbs. 

I guarantee you would have to use your mind to win an argument with me face to face.

Larry is right, start developing your brain. Cheers!


----------



## COGypsy

larry.gray said:


> All add further, you remind me a whole lot of Cee Paul. He posted basically the same thing: He never learned to deal with it in real life because he's a big guy and people wouldn't say things IRL that they said to him here.
> 
> Don't follow his route - he got the well deserved perma-ban.


I'm guessing that Wing Man is very well aware of Cee Paul's perma-ban!


----------



## larry.gray

Well I guess he couldn't stop himself from "mixing it up."


----------



## COGypsy

Can't wait to see who he pops up as next!


----------



## larry.gray

COGypsy said:


> Can't wait to see who he pops up as next!


The fixation on broadcasting the ignore list was the 'tell' for me.


----------



## larry.gray

COGypsy said:


> Can't wait to see who he pops up as next!


It would appear "Ghost Hands"


----------



## COGypsy

Probably. But now Ghost Hands is out too---oooh the intrigue!! What WILL he think of next?? :rofl:


----------



## larry.gray

In a way it's good that he's coming back to TAM. Just hopefully one of these times he's going to listen for once because he could use the help.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Does anyone else think dirty things when they see the title of this thread pop up??


----------



## mablenc

ScarletBegonias said:


> Does anyone else think dirty things when they see the title of this thread pop up??


:lol: that's why I started reading, thinking "someone is at it again".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

ahahah I reported Wing Man because I thought he sounded way too familiar :smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray

Dollystanford said:


> ahahah I reported Wing Man because I thought he sounded way too familiar :smthumbup:


Hmmm, so who turned in "Ghost Hands"?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Dollystanford said:


> ahahah I reported Wing Man because I thought he sounded way too familiar :smthumbup:


More than one person reported him...


----------



## FrenchFry

larry.gray said:


> Hmmm, so who turned in "Ghost Hands"?


He pretty much did it himself.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScarletBegonias said:


> Does anyone else think dirty things when they see the title of this thread pop up??


That's EXACTLY what I thought when I saw this thread. :rofl:


----------

